# Stacking washer and dryer



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Different manufactures have different was of mounting the dryer on the washer so the sales person could be right.

The only thing that may save you is your Kenmore washer may be manufactured by the same company as the dryer.

What is the model number of your washer? The model number will have three number and then another six to eight number. The first three will tell me the manufacture of your washer.

What is the brand name of your dryer?


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

I am sure that since the washer and dryer are two different makes there is no pre-made bracket I can use, but I am sure that does not mean it can not be done.

I am wondering if I should build a shelf above the washer to hold the dryer or rig some kind of L-brackets to the washer top and attach the dryer with those.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure you can build a shelf over your washer that will hold the dryer.

What I was saying about the Kenmore is that Sears does not make any of there appliances.

Some of there appliances are made by GE,some are made by Frigidaire and some are made by Whirlpool.

So if your dryer is a Whirlpool and the model number of your washer start with 110 the mounting kit for the Whirlpool would work with the washer because they are made by the same company.

If your dryer is a Frigidaire and the washer model number start with 417 the mounting kit will work.

The same would apply with the GE if the washer model started with 362.

Or you can make your own bracket.


----------

